# Wonder Wheels Hot Wheels £3.50



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Just been in my local Tesco (Cleethorpes) and they have the hot wheels on offer for £3.50 i bought a bottle but left 2 for some local lads that may want some.

Dont know if this is nationwide but worth a look if your going anyway.

For the people who dont know it works very similar to Iron X and also Wolfs Decon. 

Hope this is a help for someone


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Normal price is approx £8 -£10 so good deal.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Good spot.... the tesco Extras had been clearing it out a few months back, however our local ones dont stock much car wise at all....:wall:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice one Burger:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

james_death said:


> Good spot.... the tesco Extras had been clearing it out a few months back, *however our local ones dont stock much car wise at all....*:wall:


Thanks to another poster , I too was unsuccessful in locating this in store, however once the poster had mentioned the forecourt shop, off I went last Saturday and 6 bottles were on the shelf, so purchased the lot :thumb:

video once again of the product in use



and some pics














































and finally another video


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

How is this different from normally wonder wheels


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Smithey1981 said:


> How is this different from normally wonder wheels


This one is 'safer' on wheels, there is still a place for the original product though :thumb:


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Great spot!  will be heading over to my local tomorrow to see if they have any in :thumb:


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Visited 2 Tescos in Reading today and both had none in stock - not even a price ticket for them. 

Settled on a microfibre wash pad and some soup for lunch instead :lol:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Tescos at havant has loads


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

chillly said:


> Tescos at havant has loads


Fancy being in havant..........and they have


----------



## jonner (Apr 28, 2011)

badman1972 said:


> Fancy being in havant..........and they have


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

So does this stuff act as an iron decon aswell?


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Great product, when I can get it over here at least. Costs me the equivalent of £6.50 a bottle


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Yes its a very similar product to iron X i should imgine it can be used on body work aswel for an iron decontam product.
Its usually £7 a bottle here.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

burger said:


> Yes its a very similar product to iron X i should imgine it can be used on body work aswel for an iron decontam product.
> Its usually £7 a bottle here.


Do you know if it has a cleaning chemical in it to ??


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't think it's anything like Iron-X to be honest....

It's purple in colour for one thing so can be deceptive when you think the wheel is "bleeding" in the way Iron X goes (which starts off clear).... It seems to work ok to be honest but it's a pretty small bottle so I didn't find it lasted a huge amount of time as it was quite thin in consistency so needed a fair bit to get the wheel covered.

It did work ok and is a bargain at £3.50 but I wouldn't honestly compare it to Iron-X in terms of fallout removal, but it definitely cleans wheels pretty well...

Going slightly off the subject but does anyone else find it stinks of really strong urine?? Like when you go in the Gents at a football stadium?? It actually smells worse than Iron-X in a way lol


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Okay - 1 week, 4 Tescos, 2 phone calls to Customer Service and various confused employees later and I still have no Wonder Wheels  Has probably cost me the money I would have saved in fuel :lol: 

Good advice I received that stopped me hunting - phone customer service and they check stock in all stores - 0800 505555 (the number that wont cost you from a mobile 01382 822700)


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

nickg123 said:


> I don't think it's anything like Iron-X to be honest....
> 
> It's purple in colour for one thing so can be deceptive when you think the wheel is "bleeding" in the way Iron X goes (which starts off clear).... It seems to work ok to be honest but it's a pretty small bottle so I didn't find it lasted a huge amount of time as it was quite thin in consistency so needed a fair bit to get the wheel covered.
> 
> ...


I will dig out the MSDS, but it contains the same key ingredient, the one that stinks and changes colour, same as the TW ICE product


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Sodium mercaptoacetate is the usual ingredient in these products?
the ph 7.6-8.6 on the WWHW


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Don't know if anyone has seen used Nexis


----------

